# paid to post on this site



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Are some people paid to post on this site? I see a screen name that is posting all the time as if it was their job.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If they are, I want in.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I post here for my amusement and to get my perspective across. I understand that my perspective is not 100% correct and there have been times with the reading of the posts from others that I have had to change my tune, I believe this to be a process that makes me better all around. 

I too notice that there are some "hot button" topics that are being foisted upon us and once entered into, it is the same merry go round again and again. I would not put it past some on here and elsewhere to be one who has sought out employment to back a cause that is not solely their own for compensation. This is generally called "Click Bait".


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

preparing said:


> Are some people paid to post on this site? I see a screen name that is posting all the time as if it was their job.



Like Who?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

preparing said:


> Are some people paid to post on this site? I see a screen name that is posting all the time as if it was their job.



Not me but it seems like a good idea.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

You don't get a check? I thought everyone did... :whistlin:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Nevada said:


> If they are, I want in.


Me too!


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Shine. I like to pick up new vocab. Click bait. I looked up the meaning.


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

If folks aren't being paid how do they get away with all this posting during work hours?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> You don't get a check? I thought everyone did... :whistlin:


Perfect.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

preparing said:


> If folks aren't being paid how do they get away with all this posting during work hours?


I don't know about anyone else but I work some peculiar hours and they change as needed.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My job means I could be working 9-5 type hours or I could be working in the middle of the night. Or it could be like today where I am on a remote connection from home running year end financial reports in three locations. In other words I don't punch a time clock and I decided when I am working and when I am not.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

preparing said:


> If folks aren't being paid how do they get away with all this posting during work hours?


Not everyone works the same hours, and we have people from all over the world

Some people don't have outside jobs at all, and lots of people post from work even if they shouldn't.

Many also now post from a phone, so they may be anywhere

Don't assume anything


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Either it's being assumed we all work, and work 9-5 M-F OR someone is doing some hard core creeping and watching the time when people post, and keeping count.......


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

preparing said:


> Are some people paid to post on this site? I see a screen name that is posting all the time as if it was their job.


Some older people/ empty nesters may have more time than many to post. I suppose it depends on the content of their posts, not the volume. 

I have seen that on political sites. It becomes glaringly obvious who the paid posters are, and they usually disappear the day after the election which confirms it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

preparing said:


> If folks aren't being paid how do they get away with all this posting during work hours?


What are these work hours you speak of???? At the end of your work day is there not staff in the stores to check out your groceries or your tools? Are the police and firefighters not still on duty? If you are in the hospital is there not staff present 24/7?

Only half the country's work force works from 8 to 5: the other half of us are still working away when you are on your way home! And, of course when you are at work we have not yet GONE to work.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

preparing said:


> Are some people paid to post on this site? I see a screen name that is posting all the time as if it was their job.


I have read that there are indeed paid shills that put out certain types of ideas. They can be paid by special interest groups. Maybe that's why we get more traffic in election years. 

Go ahead and check that box for a dollar on April 15th.....

Its very conceivable that they could be one or two here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> I don't know about anyone else but *I work some peculiar hours and they change as needed*.


I'm not going to say what I think you do for a living, but I believe when you introduce yourself you say:

"Really,..........NO Really"


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not going to say what I think you do for a living, but I believe when you introduce yourself you say:
> 
> "Really,..........NO Really"


OK, I'll be the first to "quote a deleted post" - lol


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not going to say what I think you do for a living, but I believe when you introduce yourself you say:
> 
> "Really,..........NO Really"


Hah!!! Umm, I'll never tell.:heh:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shine said:


> OK, I'll be the first to "quote a deleted post" - lol


If you think there's a reason that would be deleted, then you didn't get the reference at all

I'm sure she did though


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

preparing said:


> Are some people paid to post on this site? I see a screen name that is posting all the time as if it was their job.


Just one?


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Well only one that glares at me as I scroll along my merry way. I actually refrain from participating the when I see they have entered the discussion. The quality of chat becomes middle school bawl baby pissy pants at best. 

It seems like they deliberately play devils advocate. Thought maybe it was a paid position.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

preparing said:


> It seems like they deliberately play devils advocate. Thought maybe it was a paid position.


Haha, no that is just the status qua here. 

Sadly, the conversations that last the longest and which actually evolve here on HT are the conflicts. It would be nice if a conversation on gardening or homesteading actually extended and evolved as well as these silly arguments and feuds. Conversations on gardening barely even get off the ground on HT which is sad because there is so much to talk about when it comes to gardening.

Fight, fight, fight. La-de-da.
Fight, fight, fight, la-de-da.


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I love a good argument. I don't, however, like being duped into arguing with a professional pot a stirrer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

preparing said:


> Well only one that glares at me as I scroll along my merry way. I actually refrain from participating the when I see they have entered the discussion. The quality of chat becomes middle school bawl baby pissy pants at best.
> 
> It seems like they deliberately play devils advocate. Thought maybe it was a paid position.


That narrows it down to about 50


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

preparing said:


> Don't get me wrong I love a good argument. I don't, however, like being duped into arguing with a *professional pot a stirrer*.


Is that a degree program or just a certificate?


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

I doubt anybody's paid to post on this site. But it sure takes a special type of talent to become a professional pot stirrer. 

This site just seems to have picked up a few, and they're adept enough to do it all while avoiding breaking any rules. 

Depending on the way you look at it, they do command a certain level of respect for that. 

I can understand how it's not very nice for those who dislike browsing a site full of arguments though.


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Per my last post...I'm gone.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

no really said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I work some peculiar hours and they change as needed.



Not all of us work "regular hours". I work a split shift at a school and am off for Christmas break.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sumatra said:


> This site just seems to have picked up a few, and they're adept enough to do it all while avoiding breaking any rules.
> .



I think the rules here have been nebulous but they have been changed recently to be far less restrictive.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

For those of you being paid to post here, I just went on the payroll myself and have a question. Do we have to pay income taxes or Crapital gains taxes on our income?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

No just a sin tax.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

poppy said:


> For those of you being paid to post here, I just went on the payroll myself and have a question. Do we have to pay income taxes or Crapital gains taxes on our income?


Dang, how'd you do that? I'd never get the job. Maybe they'll pay me Not to post...


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

We have no paid posters, just for the record.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> For those of you being paid to post here, I just went on the payroll myself and have a question. Do we have to pay income taxes or Crapital gains taxes on our income?


Income taxes, it's a 1099-misc.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Is it piece work or salary ?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I guess I am naive, something like that never occurred to me. Is the suggestion that someone is getting paid by the owner of the board or by an independent 3rd party that just has people on staff to get their ideas/views on the internet? 

As for me ... I do not work away from home. Sometimes I have time to post a lot, sometimes I have time to read a few posts and sometimes I do not open the site for days. There is no rhyme or reason, just whatever projects we are working on.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I work 24 hour shifts so I may post anytime of the day or night when I'm on shift. And I'm kinda' ticked off that I haven't gotten a check from HT yet. :huh:


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

preparing said:


> If folks aren't being paid how do they get away with all this posting during work hours?


The feds pay people to post in forms to sway opinion I don't believe it works but I've heard they do!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

preparing said:


> If folks aren't being paid how do they get away with all this posting during work hours?


It might be some are self-employed. I just sit in the office and collect rent....


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Austin said:


> We have no paid posters, just for the record.


Technically you do Austin. We also had the example of earlier this year of paid staff starting threads with other people posts in other forums. Never say never.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Technically you do Austin. We also had the example of earlier this year of paid staff starting threads with other people posts in other forums. Never say never.


I took a 2 month break from here after that....


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Don't assume anything


You CAN assume more than a few of us are retired, and our hours are our own.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Another great question is, do you have special friends here who talked to you in advance before you posted this? Also, have you seen that thread about conspiracy theories and intelligence?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

preparing said:


> Per my last post...I'm gone.


Not gonna pretend I don't think your post qualifies as that childish stuff you were talking about....


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Austin said:


> We have no paid posters, just for the record.


How about off the record?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> How about off the record?


That's what it was before he said it for the record.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

mustangglp said:


> The feds pay people to post in forms to sway opinion I don't believe it works but I've heard they do!


It probably does work if it contributes to the illusion of a majority. Besides, have you ever seen a thread get post after post of agreement and suddenly one jumps in with a dissenting voice? Next thing you know, all the less brave dissenting voices start posting too. That principal can create just the situation such a troll is going for.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

wiscto said:


> That's what it was before he said it for the record.


It was unsaid altogether, before that, I think.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> It probably does work if it contributes to the illusion of a majority. Besides, have you ever seen a thread get post after post of agreement and suddenly one jumps in with a dissenting voice? Next thing you know, all the less brave dissenting voices start posting too. That principal can create just the situation such a troll is going for.


Dude.... SERIOUSLY. The Fed would have to give a single turd what people HT think before this would ever happen. Please. Tell me you don't believe that they do. reddit.com, maybe. Because reddit has millions of views an hour.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

wiscto said:


> Dude.... SERIOUSLY. The Fed would have to give a single turd what people HT think before this would ever happen. Please. Tell me you don't believe that they do. reddit.com, maybe. Because reddit has millions of views an hour.


Yes, I do, and all other social media as well.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Let me guess. The more I post in disagreement with this inane BS, the more y'all will be convinced that I've been paid. 

Okay. Well let's go to make believe land and pretend that maybe I'm one of the ones who gets paid. I can think of four people who are probably on a no fly list and under surveillance for pretty much threatening to shoot me. Good luck with your sleep now, tinfoil hats.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

wiscto said:


> Let me guess. The more I post in disagreement with this inane BS, the more y'all will be convinced that I've been paid.
> 
> Okay. Well let's go to make believe land and pretend that maybe I'm one of the ones who gets paid. I can think of four people who are probably on a no fly list and under surveillance for pretty much threatening to shoot me. Good luck with your sleep now, tinfoil hats.


Calm down there. Nobody called you out for being paid. Want to borrow my hat?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> Calm down there. Nobody called you out for being paid. Want to borrow my hat?


I really don't care who they called out. I just have no tolerance for this level of delusion. Do you guys really think that the government would actually try to argue with y'all? Before IrishPixie and whoever else made half the people here take their ball and go home, this place was probably surveillance GOLD.......if we're going to entertain the asinine theory that the government cares about this forum. Months ago, what happened here was a bunch of mindless anti-Obama cult-speak. You think people who want/need to hunt down potential problems with "dissidents" wanted to silence anyone? When they're job is to find out as much about their targets as possible? GET... REAL...


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

wiscto said:


> I really don't care who they called out. *I just have no tolerance for this level of delusion.* Do you guys really think that the government would actually try to argue with y'all? Before IrishPixie and whoever else made half the people here take their ball and go home, this place was probably surveillance GOLD.......if we're going to entertain the asinine theory that the government cares about this forum. Months ago, what happened here was a bunch of mindless anti-Obama cult-speak. You think people who want/need to hunt down potential problems with "dissidents" wanted to silence anyone? When they're job is to find out as much about their targets as possible? GET... REAL...


You intolerant person, you .... :icecream:


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> You intolerant person, you .... :icecream:


Yup. Absolutely no tolerance for delusion. You get me.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

wiscto said:


> Yup. Absolutely no tolerance for delusion. You get me.


I guess you're going to have to not tolerate a lot of "delusional" things I have to say. I'm sorry about your blood pressure.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

If anything all the fighting on this sight has coast the site money not made it money. Advertisers were attacked by members. Masses of really decent members were attacked. So many people just packed up and left this site after being solid members since the day the site was created.

HT is a ghost town now.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

City Bound said:


> If anything all the fighting on this sight has coast the site money not made it money. Advertisers were attacked by members. Masses of really decent members were attacked. So many people just packed up and left this site after being solid members since the day the site was created.
> 
> HT is a ghost town now.


Finally. Sense.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been wondering about this basic issue myself for the last few months. The idea of *government* steering public opinion seems, from what I've read, to have definitely been taken up by the mainland Chinese with what's there called "the 50-cent army," thousands of youngish folks paid roughly 50c a post to engage in various chat boards following Party talking points. To me, it seems pretty outrageous to think that US citizens would be getting paid by our actual government to be doing likewise and especially so without the process having been thoroughly "outed" to the opposition interests. I do know that if anybody working with government or lobbying interests agreeing with any of the opinions and lines of thought I've posted here or elsewhere PM'd me and offered any level of financial support, even if "only" to intensify slightly the frequencies and length I presently indulge myself in, I promise I would *loudly* announce the fact of that having happened, and by whom, here immediately, and on similar boards, also. Therefore, I do wonder if it really happens much at all since surely there are some decent number of folks on both extremes of various hot-button type issues who would respond with similar offense. 

Now, with all the lobbying groups, political parties and various "super pacs" I also can't imagine brainstorming NOT going on in closed rooms here and there with the idea of paying for posting of "your" side's righteous positions not taking place, and then being done to some extent. Have Koch brothers' entities, or Exxon Mobil, planted, or approached, people in various boards with some minimum membership to do human-caused climate change denial campaigns? Has the NRA funded similar for 2nd Amendment rights issues? The Catholic church and Planned Parenthood for opposing sides of abortion issue discussions? ACLU or Democratic National Committee for leftist causes? I dunno. Perhaps folks who here appear to others to jump on issues en masse but not engage in actual debate or discussion much rather than repeating obviously refuted talking points could be overtly challenged, "Look are YOU getting reimbursed in any way for posting here like this? Or, do you agree with others in advance to plan support strategies? Who's the leader if so?" Likely IF such is happening, there'd be a handful here and there on the hot issues and it just might be interesting to someone in such a clique to SEE someone else flat-out bold-face lying about the issue, or at least refusing to respond at all.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Woolieface said:


> Calm down there. Nobody called you out for being paid. Want to borrow my hat?


I've been accused more than once of being a "paid Monsanto employee" or a "paid Govt shill" just because some people don't want to hear the truth.

It's really pretty silly (bordering on insane) to think the Govt is interested in listening to all the drivel here on the slim chance something useful to them would be said


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I make everyone pay when I post. 

I like this ghost town. I like ghost towns...at least the pictures I have seen. I like old abandoned houses and homesteads too. We all pass them. All that is good about HT is alive and well. Lots of good and interesting people. 

This is a good stopping place on the trail. People come and go and move on to make more places on the trail or to blaze new trails.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

wiscto said:


> Another great question is, do you have special friends here who talked to you in advance before you posted this? Also, have you seen that thread about conspiracy theories and intelligence?


Being a straight guy, I have no "special" friends. Can't speak for others though.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

poppy said:


> Being a straight guy, I have no "special" friends. Can't speak for others though.


Being a straight guy, I had no idea that being straight meant I couldn't have special friends. Can't speak for others, but I think several women are probably glad that I never knew.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Austin said:


> We have no paid posters, just for the record.


You wouldn't know if you did. The ones I read about are paid by others and just join the forum like everyone else.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Yea but... The idea in those cases is to drive traffic to the site, not away from it. It actually is a thing, but it's usually part of a web-marketing service, and usually they are there to garner a high reputation with the site's users, and then pitch specific products. If anyone on this site is getting paid for such work, they should be fired.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wiscto said:


> I really don't care who they called out. I just have no tolerance for this level of delusion. Do you guys really think that the government would actually try to argue with y'all?
> 
> *Before IrishPixie and whoever else made half the people here take their ball and go home*, this place was probably surveillance GOLD.......if we're going to entertain the asinine theory that the government cares about this forum.
> 
> Months ago, what happened here was a bunch of mindless anti-Obama cult-speak. You think people who want/need to hunt down potential problems with "dissidents" wanted to silence anyone? When they're job is to find out as much about their targets as possible? GET... REAL...


No one was allowed back in until *AFTER *the huge "scandal" that caused the mass exodus.

There was a minor one afterwards, but reality is most of them still post or at least lurk even if they say they don't. 

You can see them listed at the bottom of the screen when they are there :shrug:


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> No one was allowed back in until *AFTER *the huge "scandal" that caused the mass exodus.
> 
> There was a minor one afterwards, but reality is most of them still post or at least lurk even if they say they don't.
> 
> You can see them listed at the bottom of the screen when they are there :shrug:


Lurk, maybe. But no, very few do, compared to previous amounts.

They're the "ghosts" of the ghost town. That doesn't make this place any better unless you're an advertiser who just checks views rather than actual forum activity.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> It probably does work if it contributes to the illusion of a majority. Besides, have you ever seen a thread get post after post of agreement and suddenly one jumps in with a dissenting voice? Next thing you know, all the less brave dissenting voices start posting too. That principal can create just the situation such a troll is going for.



Wait do you mean a troll Emboldens timid posters into saying what's on their minds ?

Honestly that sounds like a good thing. 
I don't think I've ever really seen a good clear definition of a troll.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> I think the rules here have been nebulous but they have been changed recently to be far less restrictive.


Agreed. I think the former nebulous rules were far better as they allowed mods to make their own judgement calls towards bad members, rather than being forced to stick to a specific set of rules that can be maneuvered around.



AmericanStand said:


> Wait do you mean a troll Emboldens timid posters into saying what's on their minds ?
> 
> Honestly that sounds like a good thing.
> I don't think I've ever really seen a good clear definition of a troll.


Not when it means constant trouble on a topic that normally would have been peaceful, which is what that turns out to be.

There is no standard definition for a troll, but most people can recognize one when they see one.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Wait do you mean a troll Emboldens timid posters into saying what's on their minds ?
> 
> Honestly that sounds like a good thing.
> I don't think I've ever really seen a good clear definition of a troll.


I'm sure sometimes they do...that probably depends on the type of people posting and the agenda being pushed. If the majority are against the agenda, those for it might not say much until the troll initiates it.

It's a good thing to speak your mind...that doesn't mean everything someone has to say is worth listening to. If the agenda is "let's build a memorial in honor of Hitler", speaking your agreement to that might be something we call "showing your backside".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sumatra said:


> Lurk, maybe. But no, very few do, compared to previous amounts.
> 
> They're the "ghosts" of the ghost town. That doesn't make this place any better unless you're an advertiser who just checks views rather than actual forum activity.


The fact remains the majority left due to actions by employees of the site, not by members

"Better" is a relative term that means something different to everyone



> Agreed. I think the former nebulous rules were far better as they allowed mods to make their own judgement calls towards bad members, rather than being forced to stick to a specific set of rules that can be maneuvered around.


It allowed some moderators to play favorites, and do things undercover, whereas now it's a group decision and much more open.

I don't know why you think anyone gets around the rules now when that is how it was before


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wiscto said:


> Yea but... The idea in those cases is to drive traffic to the site, not away from it. It actually is a thing, but it's usually part of a web-marketing service, and usually they are there to garner a high reputation with the site's users, and then pitch specific products. If anyone on this site is getting paid for such work, they should be fired.


Iirc, the one I read about was hired to be pro Jewish. He was asked to first befriend the posters then gain their confidence then convince them to see things his/their way. Can't say if it it's true it's just want I read.

You are right though. If they are getting paid here someone needs their money back.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

The payments from Dow, Bayer and Monsanto, is what keeps my farm afloat. A big shout out to my sponsors! I assumed everyone on here was paid to post?


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The fact remains the majority left due to actions by employees of the site, not by members
> 
> "Better" is a relative term that means something different to everyone
> 
> ...


The members had been pushed for a while, and that was the breaking point. But it wasn't the only reason. No doubt there were cumulative effects to it all.

True. But you seem very stuck on relative terms. If anything, you could reply based on your own definition of better, otherwise you're just evading the statement.


I saw very few people have problems with the moderators, only the actions of the former admin. They've always been pretty fair in their actions. And in the possibility that such things occurred, very few had enough power to do anything serious, being constrained to their own forums. Unlike the admin. 

I already said. Before there weren't really rules to get around. Things could actually get done towards the benefit of the forum.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Technically you do Austin. We also had the example of earlier this year of paid staff starting threads with other people posts in other forums. Never say never.


Who are they, technically? Aside from me, who gets paid to post here?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Austin said:


> Who are they, technically? Aside from me, who gets paid to post here?


If you don't know then maybe you should ask your CEO what happened last year. 

This might be pertinent reading. http://www.managingcommunities.com/...w-to-quickly-turn-your-community-against-you/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sumatra said:


> The members had been pushed for a while, and that was the breaking point. But it wasn't the only reason. No doubt there were cumulative effects to it all.
> 
> True. But you seem very stuck on relative terms. If anything, you could reply based on your own definition of better, otherwise you're just evading the statement.
> 
> ...


Of course you didn't* see* it.

Any disagreement was quickly deleted, often before it even made it onto the boards, and it was many times done in such a manner as to leave no trace.

You "*didn't see it*" when a moderator kept *changing my password *so I couldn't log in, all without telling me anything at all, based on a single *joking* comment made by someone else, not anything I did.


You "*didn't see*" the nasty PM's people got either if they disagreed with the chosen few, because it wasn't meant to be seen.

Things are *far* better now, and you don't see that either


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

painterswife said:


> If you don't know then maybe you should ask your CEO what happened last year.
> 
> This might be pertinent reading. http://www.managingcommunities.com/...w-to-quickly-turn-your-community-against-you/


Shocking. I had no idea any of this was going on. I have not been here in over a year. I stopped coming a year or so ago because of all the constant fights.

This thread will eventually be taken down because it is bad advertising. Eventually HT will shut down because the integrity of the site is lost but most of all this site will shut down because it is no longer about homesteading. Years ago this place was a vibrant community of real life people doing real life homesteading things. Now the site is a ghost town and a grave yard and other then all the stupid political arguing that goes on not much is discussed about homesteading.

Who is to blame? From my experience of this site over the years the members are to blame. There has been so much fighting between members over the years that people basically left in waves. Waves of conflict lead to waves of exits. Maybe the tricks of the company that bought this site helped nail a few of the last nails in the coffin but the members over the years hacked this place to death. 

Also, it wouldn't hurt if they updated the graphics on this site. These 1990's graphics are really cheesy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

There is no bad advertising in this thread. There is history but that is now the past. I believe that no one is getting paid to actively make content. I also believe that every forum out there has conflict. Thus is life.

Too much good content here to search through for it to die. I also have noticed lots of new members signing up and asking questions.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Shocking. I had no idea any of this was going on. I have not been here in over a year. I stopped coming a year or so ago because of all the constant fights.
> 
> This thread will eventually be taken down because it is bad advertising. Eventually HT will shut down because the integrity of the site is lost but most of all this site will shut down because it is no longer about homesteading. Years ago this place was a vibrant community of real life people doing real life homesteading things.
> 
> ...


There are now 565 people viewing "Homesteading Questions"
There are 33 viewing "General Chat"

If you don't want to see "arguments" don't click on General Chat or Politics

Don't spread the misinformation when the truth is there in plain sight.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

City Bound said:


> Shocking. I had no idea any of this was going on. I have not been here in over a year. I stopped coming a year or so ago because of all the constant fights.
> 
> This thread will eventually be taken down because it is bad advertising. Eventually HT will shut down because the integrity of the site is lost but most of all this site will shut down because it is no longer about homesteading. Years ago this place was a vibrant community of real life people doing real life homesteading things. Now the site is a ghost town and a grave yard and other then all the stupid political arguing that goes on not much is discussed about homesteading.
> 
> ...



I can't speak to the graphics but the best way to shift focus back to homesteading is to initiate discussion in the more homesteading related forums as you have been.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Those conversations rarely get off the ground in comparison to the lively conversations that use to exist.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I keep teetering back and forth between writing a post just to screw with your heads, or backing away slowly in case you're all more insane than I think you are and there really is a gubmint contractor watching this forum. I'd hate to fall into the wrong category just by association.

Edit: Which brings up another question though, for YvonnesHubby and HDRider....and WoolieFace. Have my posts ticked off enough people to fill out that other site of yours yet? You guys are still paying me cash, right?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

City Bound said:


> Those conversations rarely get off the ground in comparison to the lively conversations that use to exist.


If nobody generates discussion in the more homesteading forums, how do you propose mods shift that focus?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

wr said:


> If nobody generates discussion in the more homesteading forums, how do you propose mods shift that focus?


That is not the problem. The problem is that the community no longer exists to sustain that focus. You can not have a lively conversation on
homesteading, gardening, and prepping if there are not enough people interested in discussing those topics. 

A good topic can be tossed out for discussion but if there is no one there to take up the discussion then the conversation is silent.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

painterswife said:


> If you don't know then maybe you should ask your CEO what happened last year.
> 
> This might be pertinent reading. http://www.managingcommunities.com/...w-to-quickly-turn-your-community-against-you/


I'm fully aware of what happened and that practice has come to an end. I don't understand how that blunder has anything to do with paid posters now? 

We have none. End of story.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

City Bound said:


> That is not the problem. The problem is that the community no longer exists to sustain that focus. You can not have a lively conversation on homesteading, gardening, and prepping if there are not enough people interested in discussing those topics.
> 
> A good topic can be tossed out for discussion but if there is no one there to take up the discussion then the conversation is silent.


How much "discussion" do you need for "How can I protect my chickens?", or "Why doesn't my electric fence work?"

They are usually answered quickly with one or two posts.

It's not like the topics in GC or Politics or even Current Events and SE&P 
There are plenty of good discussions going on

The complaints seem to be not everyone agrees.
I hear some left and started their own site where "they all agree" and many even get to be moderators.

But I see most of them here everyday too, doing the same things they complain about.

The vast majority of you're own posts are in GC aren't they?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.carbonmedia.com/products/

Looks like there is some strength to the argument that some are paid to post.

If you read the parent site you can see that they are an advertising company that creates and runs community sites so that they can sell advertising to those target groups. 

"With over 24 million social connections, we can integrate your brand into relevant conversations to reach this targeted audience."
"Carbon Media Group is turning the outdoor enthusiast&#8217;s online experience into a never-ending feed of information and entertainment. Your content is delivered to enthusiasts when they are most engaged and receptive to your messaging. CMG will distribute custom created content or your existing content seamlessly into our network of sites with or without overt branding to build awareness among your target audience"

So, in their own words they inseminate advertising both overtly and subtly to the market that frequents their sites. The sites become bait to lure in and influence consumers.

So, they most likely DO pay people to post and influence consumers to "build awareness among your target audience".


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> How much "discussion" do you need for "How can I protect my chickens?", or "Why doesn't my electric fence work?"
> 
> They are usually answered quickly with one or two posts.
> 
> ...


No the vast majority of my post are not in GC. I have been on ht for years and I have posted heavily in many different forums here on ht. 

I am guilty of getting into some feuds here on HT over the years but the majority of my contributions over the years have been aimed at starting conversations on gardening and homesteading. 

I think you might be working for this site. You sound like an employee.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Austin said:


> I'm fully aware of what happened and that practice has come to an end. I don't understand how that blunder has anything to do with paid posters now?
> 
> We have none. End of story.


I never said that there was other than you. My original post was trying to make a funny. Sorry that I did not convey that properly.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

painterswife said:


> There is no bad advertising in this thread. There is history but that is now the past. I believe that no one is getting paid to actively make content. I also believe that every forum out there has conflict. Thus is life.
> 
> Too much good content here to search through for it to die. I also have noticed lots of new members signing up and asking questions.


 Exposing the truth is bad advertising.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

City Bound said:


> Exposing the truth is bad advertising.


It is what happened. They rectified the situation. The story is already all over this forum. Having threads where posters ( me for one) acknowledge the change is good advertising.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

City Bound said:


> http://www.carbonmedia.com/products/
> 
> Looks like there is some strength to the argument that some are paid to post.
> 
> ...


Nope, no content being paid for here. 



painterswife said:


> I never said that there was other than you. My original post was trying to make a funny. Sorry that I did not convey that properly.


No worries here. 



City Bound said:


> Exposing the truth is bad advertising.


There are no paid posters. There's no truth to expose. Hi, I'm it. I Admin things and address issues like this one. That's it. Just me.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

"With over 24 million social connections, we can integrate your brand into relevant conversations to reach this targeted audience."

other then ads placed "overtly" on pages with discussions related in some way to what an advertiser has to sell, how else would this advertising company Carbon media "integrate" a "brand" "into relative conversation to reach a targeted audience"?

These kinds of companies pay ordinary people money just to talk positively about products with family and friends. They know word of mouth is also advertising. post are another form of word of mouth.

How do you really know there are not paid posters? Just because the admins were not informed does not mean the company does not hire people to work from home to haunt their various sites as well as facebook and other social media.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

wiscto said:


> I keep teetering back and forth between writing a post just to screw with your heads, or backing away slowly in case you're all more insane than I think you are and there really is a gubmint contractor watching this forum. I'd hate to fall into the wrong category just by association.
> 
> Edit: *Which brings up another question though, for YvonnesHubby and HDRider....and WoolieFace. Have my posts ticked off enough people to fill out that other site of yours yet? You guys are still paying me cash, right?*


Guys? Where's my money, and why have you stopped responding to my e-mails?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

City Bound said:


> *No the vast majority of my post are not in GC*. I have been on ht for years and I have posted heavily in many different forums here on ht.
> 
> I am guilty of getting into some feuds here on HT over the years but the majority of my contributions over the years have been aimed at starting conversations on gardening and homesteading.
> 
> I think you might be working for this site. You sound like an employee.


I looked before I posted:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/search.php?searchid=5925302


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Your link does not work so I do not know what you are trying to say. if anything most of my post were in single tree with about third of my post there being about homesteading. In single tree we had at least two ongoing annual threads to address homesteading. 

Half of all the threads I started have been about gardening or homesteading. The other half were mostly threads aiming at encouraging community and discussion. 

Not sure what you are on about and I still think there is a strong chance that you work for this site or its parent company.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I used to post to forums all day all the time while I was at work.. 

I had a job that I was basically paid to do nothing.. I was like the fireman of the law firm.. .if anyone had a problem, they called me.. from their computer, to a toaster that wouldn't toast.. 

If it had a power button and a light on it, I was your man.. 

They paid me stupid crazy good money to sit and wait until they needed something.. 

Now I stay a home, work my butt off, and make nothing. BUT man oh man am I a much happier person. who doesn't feel like he's wasting away behind a desk 

...and I LOVE not being able to post to HST all day..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Your link does not work so I do not know what you are trying to say. if anything most of my post were in single tree with about third of my post there being about homesteading. In single tree we had at least two ongoing annual threads to address homesteading.
> 
> Half of all the threads I started have been about gardening or homesteading. The other half were mostly threads aiming at encouraging community and discussion.
> 
> Not sure what you are on about and I still think there is a strong chance that you work for this site or its parent company.


The link works for me and it's a search that shows most of your *recent* posts are in General Chat.

Go back and read *all* my posts and explain how anyone could *logically* conclude I work for anyone involved with this site.

In fact, if you understand the meaning of the ''Forum Supporter" banner you will see I actually pay them.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The link works for me and it's a search that shows most of your *recent* posts are in General Chat.
> 
> Go back and read *all* my posts and explain how anyone could *logically* conclude I work for anyone involved with this site.
> 
> In fact, if you understand the meaning of the ''Forum Supporter" banner you will see I actually pay them.


 Recently, yes I have been in here a lot recently but that does not mean much. I am laid up with an injury. Been posting here for a little over two weeks I think. That is nothing compared to being active in more homesteading conversations for over five years.

Logically? Well, lets just call it a hunch and I doubt I am wrong.

"forum supporter" means nothing because I have it also and I never paid for it or asked for it. I just showed up one day and it was there. Perhaps it was a gift for being very active on ht over the years or perhaps it was dishonesty on the part of the site so that they could show investors and advertisers how many paying members they have.

Same with countryside magazine I am still getting them in the mail even though I canceled my subscription years ago. I do not want the magazine. The magazine makes its money from advertisers more so then subscribers so they need to show subscription is strong even if it is not.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Recently, yes I have been in here a lot recently but that does not mean much. I am laid up with an injury. Been posting here for a little over two weeks I think. That is nothing compared to being active in more homesteading conversations for over five years.
> 
> Logically? Well, lets just call it a hunch and I doubt I am wrong.
> 
> ...


Actually it means your getting benefits not given to non-paying members.

Paying members don't see as many ads, so *logically* the fewer of them the better, which shoots that theory in the foot too.



> Logically? Well, lets just call it a hunch and I doubt I am wrong.


Your hunch is wrong.

I'm here for *my *entertainment only

If you want to think otherwise, it makes no difference to me.

You'll still be wrong


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I wish I did.

Then it would not be a complete waste of time.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

preparing said:


> If folks aren't being paid how do they get away with all this posting during work hours?


They work for themselves, they don't just are not slaves to money so don't work at all, they have bosses which allow them to do it, they have jobs in which they don't work during what you think of as working hours, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol if you wanna see a thread go on for ever just add the word trespasser or words neighbors dog to a homestead topics forum topic !


----------

